# Paper Hulls



## sminifie (Aug 16, 2006)

My husband would like to start re-loading shotgun shells.

He is interested in paper hulls... especially 16 g but I have not been able to find ANY paper hulls.

Where could I find paper hulls and reloading equipment? I would like to suprise him with a gift.

Thanks!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would say check e-bay and your local reloading supply shop.

One question though, why paper hulls? I guess the reason I ask is there can be some problems associated with them that are eliminated by regular hulls. I had the unfortunate experience of being within about 20 yds of a shotgun when it exploded, the user was shooting paper hulls and didn't realize the hull had stayed in the chamber while the base had ejected. They also tend to wear out faster and take on moisture more.


----------

